#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Шамбала. В поисках рая.  Серия "Затерянные миры"

## Yoho

Шамбала. В поисках рая. 
серия "Затерянные миры". http://video.yandex.ua/users/lebedev...ew/48?ncrnd=21

Тибетская Книга мертвых. серия "Затерянные миры"
http://video.yandex.ua/users/vipus20...3081951&cid=46

----------

Jenia Morozova (24.02.2012)

----------


## ТобаВэй

Во втором видео на 23:15 показан Падмасамбхава, достающий Бардо Тодол из штанов и, оглядываясь прячет под камни. Я это ещё по ТВ видел, так до сих пор забыть не могу. Теперь при слове терма, каждый раз, вспоминаю эту картину.

----------

